# A bad Diet?



## Maverick (May 16, 2002)

After recently being diagnosed with post innfective IBS - my GI doc told me to just eat whatever I feel like.I suffer from constant nausea and stomach irratation since the stomach bug last year and eat a bland diet- as I was and still am into body building my diet has always been tailored to that - I probably eat about 4 bolied eggs a day, 2 chicken breast and loads and potatoes and pasta. I eat loads of toast and bananas in between meals - don't eat alot of veggies cos they seem to give me a stomach upset and absolutely no fat.I am in the process of arranging for a food sensitivity test but in the meantime I was just wondering whether or not my diet could be making me feel so nauseaus, I also have constant sorness around the entire adomen, light diarrhea but absolutely no cramps, pains or anything else.What books do people recomend - To be honest I now look great and people always comment on how healthy I look but feel quite ill - any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Jane1721 (May 12, 2002)

Maverick,I am certainly not an expert on IBS, but am quickly becoming an expert on how IBS affects me (took me long enough, I was diagnosed over a year ago...)Your diet sounds a lot like mine...same types of foods, I mean. Are you eating the egg yolks? I don't like eggs, but I have heard that the yolks are triggers, and to stick with the whites (or egg beaters). Also, are you eating a lot in one sitting? This is something I absolutely cannot do, otherwise I become uncomfortably bloated and usually visit the toilet about five times the next morning, within 1/2 hour of waking! Are you drinking sodas or coffee? Or taking any supplements? I can only drink water, and (although I think a lot of this is in my head) I can no longer tolerate any pills, no matter what they are for. It's all I can do to take my multi and my calciums, and those make me a little nauseous. I have found Heather Van Vorous' book, Eating For IBS, to be very helpful. I just ordered First Year IBS (also by Van Vorous), after all the recommendations I've seen on this board.Good luck. I hope this helps.Jane


----------



## Maverick (May 16, 2002)

I only drink water too, I've never drink much else before that anyway!I eat the whole egg, I think the problem is that I eat the same foods everyday because I consider them safe foods so don't really know if they affect me or not!I have now decided to cut down on starchy carbs and eat rice instead of pasta- I've ran out of ideas about anything else I could try!and no I don't eat large meals - I don't feel bloated much at all but the nausea is less after small meals than large ones!The pills I take don't really effect me - It's only really the tasty - rich foods that I wouldn't dare try!


----------

